# Gandalfs Weapons



## Legolas3363 (Mar 14, 2003)

Is it told anywhere what and if Gandalf weilded a weapon before he came across Glamdring?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 14, 2003)

Besides his staff no...


----------



## Turin (Mar 15, 2003)

Before he had Glamdring he prolly didn't need another weapon besides his staff.


----------

